# Water stop



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Photo op at water tower in Utah


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very, VERY nice!!


----------



## MarkBrandy (Sep 17, 2020)

Dennis461 said:


> Photo op at water tower in Utah
> View attachoment 546902


Wow that's soo accurate!


----------

